# Signs you really love biking



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

topic revisited ---


* you chuckle at photos like this.
* when driving, you speed up/slow down to see what kind of bike you see on the someone's bike rack.
* when driving, you don't need to speed up/slow down because you can call the name any brand bike from 300 yards away.
* while on vacation, traveling for work.. you often notice cool spots to ride and wish you had your bike.
* bike tatoos
* a classic: your bike stuff cost more than your car.
* you dumped a significant other because they didn't like bikes.
* leg cramps are common place
* you slow down when you see good lumber on the side of the road.
* scars on the back of the leg look a lot like a chain ring
* bike brand bumper stickers
* your dogs sleep really well because they do what you do (ride).
* you just don't understand why horse backers should get the right of way (that's a common thing here in VA).
* all your socks are colored like the local dirt
* you know that a G Spot, Hummer, Gran Mal are actually names of bikes not something else.


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

There's no room in the garage to put the cars?.. True to life statement for me.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

When your legs are so muscular that your thighs are big as your waste


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

You have tire marks on all your walls because the bikes stay inside.


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

when even on the flattest terrain, you still see and scope out some lines for steepness, and hucking possibilities


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2007)

When you, yer 13 bikes, yer Ducati, yer Motard and yer brown dog all live in a POD in yer grrlfriend's yard. That ain't counting the 6 "perty" bikes that get to stay in the house.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Crow said:


> ... yer Ducati, yer Motard...


Dude, I think I know why you don't have a house payment...


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2007)

charging_rhinos said:


> Dude, I think I know why you don't have a house payment...


Used to, gave that shite up.


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

Crow said:


> yer Motard


What kinda tard?

Back to the topic at hand... When you keep your bike in your room, and stare at it every time you walk by.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Huck Pitueee said:


> You have tire marks on all your walls because the bikes stay inside.


I'm not calling it tire marks anymore, I'm calling it new age wall art. My wife hasn't quite bought into that concept though (yet).


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2007)

OUTsane(the original) said:


> What kinda tard?
> 
> Back to the topic at hand... When you keep your bike in your room, and stare at it every time you walk by.


XR650, I built it.

How 'bout when yer grrlfriend says ya stare at the bikes more than ya stare at her. I just told her I am thinking about set-up and modifications and that she don't need any of that, she's just right.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

* you know that if you buy yourself a new bike, the wife/girlfriend better get something snazzy too or you'll never hear the end of it.

* for those with kids: you can't wait till they're old enough to ride some real bikes.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Well there was one sign that I REALLY enjoyed biking, but thankfully changing my seat fixed that problem!


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

I can't stop laughing because I know it's all true! That needs to be made into a poster.

My addition:

You have enough "spare parts" to build an entire bike, and could do it in an hour.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

I hate it when I get a new part on it an just dieing to show the gf an when she does see the bike she is like "ok now what you did again" fn whore


----------



## chris2 (Mar 3, 2007)

Twisted1 said:


> When your legs are so muscular that your thighs are big as your waste


Taking a crap must be an incredibly painful experience for you!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

When you look for a job/college/etc the first consideration you give is what trails are close by.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Is this a sign?


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

Lawson Raider said:


> When you look for a job/college/etc the first consideration you give is what trails are close by.


I did this exact thing when I picked my college. I'm now attending the South Dakota School of Mines and Technology in Rapid City. Tons of great trails right nearby. I have 2 bikes in my dorm room right now and im trying to figure out how to fit a third in.

You know you love biking when you see a hot chick riding down the street and you check out her bike before you realize she's hot.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

* you buy vehicles based on whether or not they can be outfitted with bike racks. 
(roof, trunk, trailer hitch, etc)

*you just took a huge crash, you're lucky to be alive, but the first thing you do post crash is check out your bike, make sure it's ok.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Bike ? Chicks? Bike? Chicks?

Winner BIKE


1: Bike 2: Bro's 3: Beer 4: Babes you have it all really, but always in that order!


At least until balled and chained and then she better dam well ride...

Great thread lol..

Ps Maxxis my DH dog might have something to say about 4th place I'd let them both sort it out, while I'm riding my bike.


----------



## m3t4w0rm (Aug 1, 2010)

alex55 said:


> I did this exact thing when I picked my college. I'm now attending the South Dakota School of Mines and Technology in Rapid City. Tons of great trails right nearby. I have 2 bikes in my dorm room right now and im trying to figure out how to fit a third in.


Got lucky with that one here, currently have my bike on my stand in my dorm room 

Choosing your bike over your car


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

* if one of your MTBs breaks you get grouchy and touchy
* if both of your MTBs break you are inconsolably depressed
* if repairing either of the above causes you to become effervescent


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

you do manuals in your sleep


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*"Signs"*

You sell a Ducati to buy you and your wife new MTB's and the other Duc. sits in the garage unused.... For a year.....ut:


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

One for shure sign is if you love biking your addicted to this web site!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

When I see this! (or because I took the time to Photochop pats pic to say this! )


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

* off-line, biker chit-chat with your biker buds often involves talking about Shiver Me Timbers posts.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

You really love biking-

if you keep saying to yourself "ok, these chamois are good for just one more ride"
when all your shorts have that suspension oil stain that never goes away
when you do the wash, most of your clothes are mtn bike ****

*full spam folder- when you tag all the mtn bike e-mails as spam, but you just end up giving yourself one more step because now you have to click the "show images" button to check out the deals


----------



## tkbike (May 18, 2004)

- When washing your bike clothes still doesn't change how they smell

- When your store bikes in the living room instead of the garage


----------



## gage (Oct 20, 2009)

* if you are having the shittiest day ever and the only thing that brings you out of it is a quick(or long) session on your bike

//g


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

Crow said:


> XR650, I built it.
> 
> How 'bout when yer grrlfriend says ya stare at the bikes more than ya stare at her. I just told her I am thinking about set-up and modifications and that she don't need any of that, she's just right.


Nice! I've got a DRZSM myself. Are you a member on SMJ?


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

* like walking away from a basket ball court with a missed shot..:madman: .
you just toe tapped or crashed while doing your favorite feature or huck-a-billy line.
--- you always find the need to do it again, and again until you get it right.


* you bash, thrash and crash the shizix outta your bike when you're riding, but you're gentle as handling a baby when pulling your bike off the bike rack.


----------



## ride the biscuit (Jun 4, 2009)

Pedal Shop said:


> * a classic: your bike stuff cost more than your car.


unfortunately, this is true of me to an embarrassing degree


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*chin straps*



tkbike said:


> - When washing your bike clothes still doesn't change how they smell
> 
> - When your store bikes in the living room instead of the garage


When you've had perfectly good helmets that you should throw away.. not because of a crash, but because it has it's own entity. Smells like pissass


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

-When the number one criteria for picking a college was good riding
-When you give yourself a 35 mile commute so you can live next to trails
-When you get a dog because no one else wants to go for an XC training ride a 6 am.
-When you purchase a cargo van as your daily driver
-When the world cup has nothing to do with soccer
-When you're number one complaint about your apartment is no place to wash muddy bikes
-When you skip her best friends wedding because you have a race
-When your favorite wedding gift was a pair of riding shoes!
-When you put off your honeymoon because national champs was the weekend after your wedding.

(Seriously, my wife puts up with a LOT!)

-KT


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

alex55 said:


> I did this exact thing when I picked my college. I'm now attending the South Dakota School of Mines and Technology in Rapid City. Tons of great trails right nearby. I have 2 bikes in my dorm room right now and im trying to figure out how to fit a third in.
> 
> You know you love biking when you see a hot chick riding down the street and you check out her bike before you realize she's hot.


My wifes little brother went their for the same reason, haha.

-KT


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Pedal Shop said:


> *
> 
> * you bash, thrash and crash the shizix outta your bike when you're riding, but you're gentle as handling a baby when pulling your bike off the bike rack.


Haha thats probably my favorite so far..Or someone knocks your bike over when it was leaned against the tree on the grass and you become livid with them, but the 2 1/2 flips it did through the rocks was perfectly fine


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

thom9719 said:


> -When the world cup has nothing to do with soccer


Haha, I love this one!:thumbsup: I honestly have next to no interest in conventional sports, soccer, football, baseball, basketball, ect.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*find those saturday races*



thom9719 said:


> -When you skip her best friends wedding because you have a race
> 
> -KT


good one


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

thom9719 said:


> -When the number one criteria for picking a college was good riding
> -When you give yourself a 35 mile commute so you can live next to trails
> -When you get a dog because no one else wants to go for an XC training ride a 6 am.
> -When you purchase a cargo van as your daily driver
> ...


classic.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

you rather going Dh'ing then fvck the hot girl...ok afterwards but Dh'ing comes first


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*when they know what's up*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you rather going Dh'ing then fvck the hot girl...ok afterwards but Dh'ing comes first


 back from trail, ring doorbell, garage door opens


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

after the ride the guys said it would be a cool idea. I took it to far and it was ok they thought it was SAWEET!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

i dont have a car, it was a choice between that and the DH ride.

i have a reg old bike for normal transport, and being mid 30s and back in college to finish up my degree, i figured, riding keeps me sane, and helps get rid of the stress


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

You buy bikes, but don't sell them. Instead, you have their carcasses hanging in the garage, just in case you need to rob a part from them to fix a newer bike. Even though the brakes and shifters were obsolete 4 generations ago, there are nuts and bolts that come in handy once in a while.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I wanted a new bike for my 16th birthday instead of a new car.


----------



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

You love biking when you walk out Monday morning to get into your car to head to work; but before you do you give a thumbs up to your bike and say" You f'n rock". 

Ya, I do that.


----------



## Dropkill (Oct 17, 2010)

Crow said:


> XR650, I built it.
> 
> How 'bout when yer grrlfriend says ya stare at the bikes more than ya stare at her. I just told her I am thinking about set-up and modifications and that she don't need any of that, she's just right.


Thats awesome I will definitely have to remember that


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

DeerhillOG said:


> back from trail, ring doorbell, back door opens


Fixxed


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

peterk123 said:


> You love biking when you walk out Monday morning to get into your car to head to work; but before you do you give a thumbs up to your bike and say" You f'n rock".
> 
> Ya, I do that.


Haha, nice one!

When you spend more time and money on bike parts and maintenance than your car.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

peterk123 said:


> You love biking when you walk out Monday morning to get into your car to head to work; but before you do you give a thumbs up to your bike and say" You f'n rock".
> 
> Ya, I do that.


I do that too. And it's nothing to laugh about. I meant that $hit.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

peterk123 said:


> You love biking when you walk out Monday morning to get into your car to head to work; but before you do you give a thumbs up to your bike and say" You f'n rock".
> 
> Ya, I do that.


Hahahaha i actually did that this morning before school. Its also funny when i go out in the garage to get something and get sidetracked just staring at my bike.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*still have 7 & 8 spd gripshift*



NWS said:


> You buy bikes, but don't sell them. Instead, you have their carcasses hanging in the garage, just in case you need to rob a part from them to fix a newer bike. Even though the brakes and shifters were obsolete 4 generations ago, there are nuts and bolts that come in handy once in a while.


but I took my old urt frame out back and gave it a proper burial


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

peterk123 said:


> You love biking when you walk out Monday morning to get into your car to head to work; but before you do you give a thumbs up to your bike and say" You f'n rock".
> 
> Ya, I do that.


I also regularly peek into the garage at night and tell them "good night."

(New topic: How do you know you're completely f*ing insane about biking? When you're convinced they are saying "you f'n rock too," or "good night" back.)


----------



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

I should confess something about my Monday morning thumbs up and f'n rock comment..................I'm 44 years old. Something is wrong, something is very wrong. Although, last night I put my skis on my wife's side of the bed and tucked it in. The wife came in and I said "honey, you're out in the garage tonight". That didn't go over too well. 

They're Gotamas. Very nice skis. You think she'd understand after twenty years of marriage.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

peterk123 said:


> I should confess something about my Monday morning thumbs up and f'n rock comment..................I'm 44 years old. Something is wrong, something is very wrong. Although, last night I put my skis on my wife's side of the bed and tucked it in. The wife came in and I said "honey, you're out in the garage tonight". That didn't go over too well.
> 
> They're Gotamas. Very nice skis. You think she'd understand after twenty years of marriage.


Goats are sexy twins for sure. Have fun with them this winter


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

When you sit and stare at your bike seemingly for no apparent reason. Every now and then you might reach out and touch it here or there, but you're simply staring and rather content doing so. 

Or when you revisit your favorite trails on google earth after riding them and relive all of the features.

I do both of those.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

* you spend just as much time building features for your biking as you do actually biking.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

The other morning I woke up before my alarm clock went off,when I looked to see what time it was,it was 5:10..Instead of thinking I still have another hour to sleep,I thought about how much I like my 5.10 shoes


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

_rich_ said:


> The other morning I woke up before my alarm clock went off,when I looked to see what time it was,it was 5:10..Instead of thinking I still have another hour to sleep,I thought about how much I like my 5.10 shoes


hmmm... that's a stretch but funny.

* recent.

You take the day off from work, do all sorts of stuff during the day, thinking about the fun you're gonna have riding the new trail you just groomed only to get there and notice, as you're rolling up to the parking area ---- you forgot your bike shoes. :madman: :madmax:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

1.) when you room has bike parts every were
2.) dont have a car because all your money went to your bike
3.) dont have a drivers license because you spent all your time riding and not at drivers ed 
4.) only things you talk about are bike stuff
5.) you have a post count in the 1,000's and spend any free time you cant ride here


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

When you've just biked 6 days straight and all you can think about is which of your friends are free next week so you can bump the 6 up to a 10. 

So far I have a riding buddy for the next 4 days. Hoping the body will hold up.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*dialed*

Suspension and everything dialed perfect, you ride so much and for so long before the rain, you're out of commission for a couple days.

*another pair of shorts so worn by saddle they're transparent like old boxers


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

when you could have saved another month and get a nice car, when you could have bought a nice motor bike + lisence to it + insurance, but still you got a morewood


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

When you go in the garage waxing your skis/board because of fresh pow and you end up riding your bike a few rounds in the garage. Then you stop, look at it and say: "You're such a beauty!"
(Happend this winter. Outside were like 40cm of fresh pow...)


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

when you're wondering why everyone at 7-11 is looking at you weird, when its midnight and you want them to turn on the compressor so you can mount up your tubeless for the ride tmrw? 

haha, just happened.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Pedal Shop said:


> * you spend just as much time building features for your biking as you do actually biking.


Oh yeah. And to add to that, you wait for the rain to be "just right" to go out and rebuild that berm that doesn't quite work yet, and when your wife calls asking why you are out on a hill covered in mud when there's a freaking thunderstorm that appeared out of nowhere and are you sure you are completely sane? - you answer "well it's only water and this berm needed fixin' because there's a new jump just after it that we're struggling to get speed for"....and you are surprised when she doesn't say "oh I see well that's fine then".

Literally just happened.


----------



## OS cuda' (Aug 10, 2005)

My wife finally has a three day weekend next week and wants to get away for something "romantic" and the only thing I can come up with is a 6 hour trip to rays...


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

when you go to Mammoth to snowboard and wish you had your bike instead
(true story)


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

when you actually get sad when your favorite company goes out of business 
RIP race face


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> 1.) when you room has bike parts every were
> 2.) dont have a car because all your money went to your bike
> 3.) dont have a drivers license because you spent all your time riding and not at drivers ed
> 4.) only things you talk about are bike stuff
> 5.) you have a post count in the 1,000's and spend any free time you cant ride here


1. check.
2. inherited one. but the bike is still worth like 1k more than the car,
3. got one before i was big into biking. helps me get to the trails.
4. check. also a little skiing talk thrown in for good measure. cant be too 1 dimentional.  
5. check. if im not riding im reading, if im not reading im riding.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

wow --- super old thread brought back to life.


----------



## Burf86 (Mar 23, 2011)

When the course you choose to do at college is one that will help you get into the industry


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

You don't buy sunglasses, you just buy tinted goggles. (Yeah...just happened.)


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

Pedal Shop said:


> wow --- super old thread brought back to life.


Is it a sign?


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

DeadlyStryker said:


> Is it a sign?


©2011


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

I sometimes sit on one of my bikes inside the house while I watch tv...


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

*You instinctively reach for the brake levers when you need to slow down.......while driving your car.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

you end up like this --- doing something like that .... first thing you think about is: *how's my bike.*

no, that's not me in the photo.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

get to the choppa!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

my bike is now worth 5 times as much as my car. and yesterday had bikes in the back of my car worth over 20 times as much as the car


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

-When Vital replaces Google as your homepage.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

You design a bike workshop into your house build, have room for eight bikes and a workbench that belongs in a well equipped bike shop, and you run out of space for the bikes and start hanging bikes in the garage after you promised your wife you wouldn't...


----------



## bigbird (Nov 18, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> Bike ? Chicks? Bike? Chicks?
> 
> Winner BIKE
> 
> ...


some of the best things in life start with the letter B: bikes, beer, boobies, bacon and BJ's


----------



## Rubberneck Goose (Aug 24, 2008)

-When you buy your wife a 4K dollar bike so you can justify buying yourself a 6K bike


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

bigbird said:


> some of the best things in life start with the letter B: bikes, beer, boobies, bacon and BJ's


you forgot bagina... haven't said it like that since I was 5. Ahh, the wonderful childhood years of playing doctor...


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

This thread is pure gold. I wish my bike could read it.


----------



## Topgun514 (Feb 2, 2008)

Had my first bike dream of the season over the past 2 nights in a row.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*Loves you back*

When bike goes down on you, stem kisses your thigh at 20mph.. month later you still have a baseball size hickey


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

stuff like this gives you a whole slew of trail side ideas.


----------



## wasp (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool statements so far, what about this one: 

*The first thing that comes to your mind when somebody says a city name is: "I already was there with my bike."


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

a sign you do a lot of biking is when your out riding your trail bike and pull in the clutch instead of rear break ...lucky I wasn't out on the road


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

TyranT said:


> a sign you do a lot of biking is when your out riding your trail bike and pull in the clutch instead of rear break ...lucky I wasn't out on the road


LOL.... used to ride motocross many moons ago but l still reverse my brakes on all the bicycles l own (road, fixie, dirt... doesn't matter, l like em reversed: left/rear right/front --- for a person who is right handed, l think it makes more sense to have your front brake on the right instead of the left.

that's one of many reason why.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

...


----------



## jutny (Apr 25, 2008)

Pedal Shop said:


> LOL.... used to ride motocross many moons ago but l still reverse my brakes on all the bicycles l own (road, fixie, dirt... doesn't matter, l like em reversed: left/rear right/front --- for a person who is right handed, l think it makes more sense to have your front brake on the right instead of the left.
> 
> that's one of many reason why.


I'm the opposite, I ride both and *knock on wood* have never even thought about grabbing the wrong lever. Somehow my body just knows that bikes are one way and motorbikes are the other. Now that i've thought about it i'm sure I'll **** it up


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

*** you seriously ponder selling your perfectly good bike in perfect working order so you can buy almost the same exact thing only in a different color (happened again today). A D D!!!!


----------

